# Rice Stuffing recipes for Dove



## AllenOK (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's all the rice stuffing recipes I have on file.  One of them, the "rice stuffing", probably isn't for a turkey.  The only one of these that I've made is the Rice Stuffing with Apples, Herbs, and Bacon; although they all sound good.

Dried Fruit Rice Stuffing
Yield: 12 servings or enough for 14 # turkey

¾ c Butter or margarine 
1 ½ c Chopped onions 
1 ½ c Chopped celery with leaves 
1/3 c Chopped parsley 
9 c Cooked brown rice 
1 t Dried marjoram; crushed 
½ t Dried thyme; crushed 
½ t Dried sage; crushed 
 Salt, pepper 
 3 Eggs; lightly beaten 
 ¾ c Turkey stock, chicken stock, or Chicken bouillon 
12 oz Mixed dried fruit 

Melt butter in large skillet. Sauté onions, celery and parsley in butter.  Remove from heat and combine with rice in large bowl. Stir in marjoram, thyme and sage and season to taste with salt and pepper. Add eggs, stock and fruit. Mix well. 

Wild Rice Stuffing
Yield: Enough for a 15# Turkey

3 T Butter or Bacon Fat           
1 T Salad Oil                     
1 Onion, chopped                
1 ½ c Raw Wild Rice                 
1 c Broken Walnuts                
2 c Chopped Celery                
The Giblets, chopped          
1 t Minced Parsley 
1 t Thyme 
½ t Minced Sage 
1 t Salt 
Freshly Ground Black Pepper 
4 c Boiling Chicken Broth 

Melt the butter with the oil in a heavy skillet or large saucepan and sauté the onion until soft.  Add the rice and cook, stirring often, until slightly colored.  Add the walnuts, cook for 5 minutes, then add the celery, and cook until the rice is golden. Stir in the herbs and seasonings and the giblets. Pour on the boiling liquid, and simmer until the liquid is absorbed, about 30 minutes, and the rice is just barely done.  Amounts may be adjusted to the size of the bird.

Rice Stuffing with Apples, Herbs, and Bacon
Yields:  12 servings

3 ½  c water, in all
1 c uncooked wild rice
1 ½ c low fat, low sodium chicken broth
1/3# bacon
3 c diced onions
3 c diced celery
1 T water
1 c uncooked long-grain white rice
1 ¾ c currants
¾ c dried cherries
¾ c dried cranberries
½ oz dried apricots
1 c diced, unpeeled apples
½ c chopped Italian flat leaf parsley
6 T dried mixed herbs

In a medium saucepan over medium heat, bring 1 ½ c of the water to a boil. Stir in wild rice. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 45 minutes.  
Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Reserving drippings, drain bacon, crumble, and set aside.  In the skillet with the reserved bacon drippings, sauté onions and celery with 1 T water. Cook until very soft, about 20 minutes.  Stir remaining water, white rice, currants, cherries, cranberries, apricots, and apples into the wild rice. Continue cooking 20 minutes, or until wild rice and white rice are tender. In a large bowl, mix the bacon and the onion mixture into the rice mixture. Season with the Italian parsley and dried mixed herbs.

Sausage and Wild Rice Stuffing
Yield: 4 servings

1 c Wild Rice, cooked
½ c Sausage meat 
1/3 c Onion minced 
2 T Parsley, minced 
1 c  Mushrooms, chopped 
½ t Sage 
½ c Butter 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Sauté the onion in butter, add chopped mushrooms and sausage and fry until done. Combine Wild Rice, sausage mixture, parsley, sage, salt and pepper. This is ideal for chicken, turkey, duck or squab.

Rice Stuffing

1 ¼ c rice 
1 c olive oil 
1 2/3 # onions, grated 
3 T pine nuts 
Salt to taste 
2 T sugar 
3 T currant 
1 ¼ c hot water 
1 T allspice 
1 t cinnamon 
Pepper to taste 
1 bunch of parsley, chopped 
1 bunch of mint leaves, finely chopped 
1 bunch of dill, chopped 

Heat olive oil in a saucepan. Saute the onions and pine nuts for 5 minutes. Add rice and cook for another 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Add salt, sugar, and currants. Stir together and pour in hot water; stir once. Cover and cook over very low heat until water is absorbed, about 25 minutes. Add allspice, cinnamon, pepper, parsley, mint, and dill. Stir and cook for 1 minute. Remove from heat and cool. This stuffing can be used to fill vine leaves, cabbage leaves, tomatoes, bell peppers, and eggplants. 

Mexican Rice Dressing
Yields:  8 – 10 servings

1 ¼ c cornmeal
1 t salt
¾ t baking soda
1 ¼ c milk
3 eggs, beaten
1/3 c vegetable oil
2 ½ c cooked rice
1 can (16 oz) cream-style corn
1 can (8 oz) cream-style corn
¾ c chopped onion
3 T finely chopped jalapeno pepper
Additional cornmeal
2 c shredded Cheddar cheese

Combine 1 ¼ c cornmeal, salt, and baking soda in a mixing bowl; mix well. Add milk and next seven ingredients; stir until blended. Pour into a greased 13x9x2” pan sprinkled with additional cornmeal. Bake, uncovered, at 350°F for 55 minutes. Sprinkle evenly with cheese and bake an additional 5 minutes.  

Nutty Wild Rice Sausage Stuffing
Yield: 12 servings, or enough to stuff 12 – 14 # turkey

1 ¼ c Uncooked wild rice 
1 ¼ c Uncooked long-grain rice 
16 oz Bulk sausage 
2 T Butter or margarine 
4 Celery ribs; sliced 
5 oz Medium sized fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1 Onion; diced 
Salt and Fresh ground black pepper; to taste 
1 c Chopped walnuts; toasted (see note) 

Prepare wild rice and long-grain rice according to package directions; toss together in large bowl; set aside. In 12" skillet over high heat, cook sausage, stirring frequently until well browned. With slotted spoon, remove sausage to bowl with rice. Add butter to drippings remaining in skillet; melt over medium heat. Add celery, mushrooms, onion and salt and pepper; cook 10 minutes, stirring occasionally until vegetables are tender. Remove from heat; add vegetable mixture to rice mixture in bowl along with walnuts; toss well to mix. 

Note:  To toast walnuts; In dry small skillet over very low heat, toast walnuts 3 – 5 minutes, stirring frequently until golden brown.  Cool before adding to stuffing.


----------



## Dove (Nov 1, 2005)

Sausage and Wild Rice Stuffing  
He might go for this one if I chop the Mushrooms into very, very small pieces..
Would this have to be baked if used as a side dish and not put into a bird??
Marge~Dove


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 1, 2005)

I shouldn't think so, as the onions, meat, and mushrooms get sauteed before mixing with the rice.  You might want to cut the amount of mushrooms down, and pulse them a few times in a food processor to finely mince them enough that your hubby wouldn't notice them.


----------

